# Vintage E-Liquids in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/8/15)

They are here 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vintage-e-liquid

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/8/15)

Vintage E-Liquids has shipped. Expect a few promo's / giveaways leading up to the launch end of next week

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (14/9/15)

Vintage E-Liquids are now live. We are stoked to announce that we also have Vintage E-Liquids newest edition The Seeker in stock. These juices are truly awesome and packaging is top notch.

We have a bunch of stickers and tank rags that will be going out with orders till stock lasts.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vintage-e-liquid


----------



## ET (14/9/15)

Well done sirvape on bringing in some cool juices in even cooler containers


----------



## Zegee (14/9/15)

Sirs any bundle price of you take full collection

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------

